# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 14-08: Vision Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT 10th September 2014*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

Due to the change in the reputation system, the rewards for entering/winning have also changed:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 14-08:

*Table of Contents*

Brother Emund - Vision

VulkansNodosaurus - Darkness Undreamt

Dark Angel - What If?

Myen'Tal - The Sacrifice for Victory

unxpekted22 - E.V.O.P.​http://uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> As there are fewer than 4 entries the requirement to cast all three votes does not apply this month.


I assume the requirement does, in fact, apply, given that there are 5 entries?

My votes:
3rd place: dark angel, What If?, 1 pt.
2nd place: Brother Emund, Vision, 2 pts.
1st place: Myen'Tal, The Sacrifice for Victory, 3 pts.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Been awhile since we've had this many entries, always good to see :grin:. Good stories!

1)Darkness Undreamt, VulkansNodosaurus, 3pts
2)E.V.O.P., Unxpekted22, 2 pts
3)What If, Dark Angel, 1 pt


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

1st. unxpectedzz - EVOP - 4pts
2nd. Myen'Tal - The sacrifice for Victory - 3pts
3rd. Vulkansnodosaurus - Darkness Undreampt - 2pts


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hard choosing. Hopefully we get some reader votes. Oh and Brother Emund, I appreciate the extra point but it's the reputation that goes up to 4 

1st place: Dark Angel - What If? - 3 pts.
2nd place: Myen'Tal - The Sacrifice for Victory - 2 pts.
3rd place: Brother Emund - Vision - 1 pt.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> Hard choosing. Hopefully we get some reader votes. Oh and Brother Emund, I appreciate the extra point but it's the reputation that goes up to 4
> 
> 1st place: Dark Angel - What If? - 3 pts.
> 2nd place: Myen'Tal - The Sacrifice for Victory - 2 pts.
> 3rd place: Brother Emund - Vision - 1 pt.


Sorry... I am just a thicko!!! :crazy:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Good stories, this month, everyone. Here's my votes;

1st) Unxpekted22 - E.O.V.P. - 3 points.

2nd) Vulkansnodosaurus - Darkness Undreampt - 2 points. 

3rd) Myen'Tal - The Sacrifice For Victory - 1 point.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

E.V.O.P. lol I totally didn't notice that until just now. E.O.V.P.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

VulkansNodosaurus said:


> I assume the requirement does, in fact, apply, given that there are 5 entries?


What requirement? There was never any requirement... 

http://uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

So what was the result then??? :grin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Brother Emund said:


> So what was the result then??? :grin:


Oops... worked out the scores and set up the rep, but forgot to post the result. :wacko:

First: *Myen'Tal

*Second: *unexpekted22

*Third: *VulkansNodosaurus*

http://uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

